# Tiny turns 15 today!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

:greenboun:greenboun:jamming::artydude

Happy Birthday Tiny!!! I hope you have a very special birthday, filled with your favorite things!!

Barb, your loving care of Tiny no doubt has helped her retain her good health all these years. Kudos to you too!! :appl::appl:


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tiny!!! Hope you get lots of treats and belly rubs!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiny*

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeat:wave::wave:Have a very Happy Birthday, Tiny!!!
We girls get better as we age!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 15th Birthday Tiny girl. Best wishes for healthy, happy and long life, to break the record as the oldest golden ever!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy 15th Birthday Tiny !!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

A little serenade on your barkday, just for you!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What a milestone, Barb. And a testament to your care. Happy birthday, Tiny!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy 15th birthday Tiny I hope you have an extra special day with lots of tummy rubs and treats.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Have a great birthday today, Tiny!! I know you will be spoiled rotten!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Tiny. A milestone.. yes... but at 15 years everyday is a milestone worthy of some special celebration.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow! Happy Birthday Tiny, and many many more!:--big_grin:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tiny!!!! Sloppy wet ones from Bonnie, Clyde, and Calvin!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday you beautiful girl  May your day be filled with sunshine, smiles and gifts


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Fifteen....wow...Happy birthday!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tiny!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Happy, happy birthday old girl!
> Tiny doesn't realize she's old. She's a bit creaky around the back end when she first gets up, but other than that, she moves well and still runs and plays. She's always trying to convince Tito to play with her.
> Still loves to eat, and loves life.
> Happy, happy birthday to my first golden retriever, my first dog of my very own.
> Love you Tiny girl!


This is a birthday that deserves major celebration! 15! I love to hear these stories. I had no idea she was your first dog and first Golden - extra special. Big hugs to the birthday girl!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwwwwe - Happy Birthday Dear One!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO! HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! I wish all your days to be filled with your favorite things, and I'm sure they are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 15th Birthday Tiny, enjoy your special day. 

Wishing you many happy and healhty years to come. 

Great job Mom!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:greenboun:greenboun:greenbounHAPPY BIRTHDAY TINY!!!!!:greenboun:greenboun:greenbounHugs & Kisses from the boyz!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tiny !!! :wavey:

Thought I would post the video of her you made last May. She looks great!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tiny !! Hope you have a great day. That video reminds me so much of my Tess.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

arty:arty:arty: Happy Birthday Tiny!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tiny!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy Yappy Birthday, Tiny girl!! Enjoy your day today, I hope you are loving this nice weather, party on!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tiny Girl!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow ......... 15 !!! 
Happy 15th Birthday Tiny Girl


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy birthday Tiny!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 15th Birthday Tiny! What a fantastic age  hope that you have a special day


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks my friends for the kind words and birthday wishes! 
Steve, I had forgotten about that video. This is unbelievable, but she looks exactly the same now as she did then. She hasn't declined at all since that was taken, about 9 months ago. Of course I realize that at her age each day could be the last one, and I treat her that way. So we are enjoying every minute together.
She got to do her two favorite things today. She went for a ride to the doggie bakery, and we bought some special birthday treats. Eating and riding are her two favorite things of all!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

happy birthday Tiny! We love to hear about the old farts, esp. when they do so well. May she have many more years!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Tiny and many more!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

::smooch::kiss::banana::banana::banana::roflmao::roflmao:arty:arty:arty:arty2:arty2:arty2::heartbeat:heartbeat
HAPPY BIRTHDAY sweet girl, hope you have a day as wonderful as you are !!! XXXOOO
Lovies,
SM and J :


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday, dearest Tiny!! Sounds like she is doing really well to have turned 15. Wishing you more years together.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday. 

They should have a 15 year old club on here.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 15th birthday Tiny!!!! Hope you had a wonderful treat filled day!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a special Birthday, hope Tiny had a great day!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tiny!!! and many happy more.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Tiny did some fun things on her most special day!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Tiny! We wish you a wonderful year with continued good health


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am glad to hear she had a good day! I had the pleasure of meeting her and she is a very sweet old lady!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Kathy! You can vouch for me...she really gets around well for 15, doesn't she? You'd never guess she's that old!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG, I just watched the video of Tiny and she looks and moves great for a girl her age! You'd think she was 10!! Truly hope that Tiny beats all the age records and enjoys many fun filled years with you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday tiny!
I'm sorry I've been away and missed the actual day.
I vote for more treats to celebrate the belated birthday wishes we are sending and for keeping you from getting a rat terrier.


----------

